# US Embassy London - Interview



## coolbadger (Sep 17, 2008)

Just looking ahead to when my wife and I go to interview at the US Embassy.

Will we be asked to go into the interview at the same date, same time with the same person?

I ask as we are told to take original documents with us to interview. Obviously we only have one copy of certain original documents such as our wedding certificate.

If we had to be interviewed at different times then it is possible that only one of us would have the original documents.

Anyone have any good information on this? Many thanks.:confused2:


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Not sure how the London Embassy handles it, but according to friends who have gone through the Paris Consulate, the interview itself lasts maybe 10 minutes - unless you come in dressed like Lawrence of Arabia, spouting "down with the capitalists" slogans or something pretty blatant. If you applied together for the visas, you should be asked to come in together, though they may interview you in turn. ("My spouse has the original" is a perfectly legitimate response - probably best to give the unique documents to whoever goes in first.)

Most folks I know are kind of disappointed in how short and sweet the process is, especially if they have traveled some distance to come in for the interview. (And if they do offer you interviews on different dates, you do have the right to reschedule.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## coolbadger (Sep 17, 2008)

Bevdeforges said:


> Not sure how the London Embassy handles it, but according to friends who have gone through the Paris Consulate, the interview itself lasts maybe 10 minutes - unless you come in dressed like Lawrence of Arabia, spouting "down with the capitalists" slogans or something pretty blatant. If you applied together for the visas, you should be asked to come in together, though they may interview you in turn. ("My spouse has the original" is a perfectly legitimate response - probably best to give the unique documents to whoever goes in first.)
> 
> Most folks I know are kind of disappointed in how short and sweet the process is, especially if they have traveled some distance to come in for the interview. (And if they do offer you interviews on different dates, you do have the right to reschedule.)
> Cheers,
> Bev



Many thanks Bev.

That helps tick another box in my mind. There is so much to consider that little things like this tend to irritate. I am sure there will be others!

A short and sweet interview is fine by me. But yes we to will have to stay in London overnight to make sure we are there on time. (whatever that time might be!)

I will certainly make sure I am wearing something suitable for the occasion. I intend to play it safe with a jacket and a plain tie!:hippie:


----------



## BenNicholson (May 6, 2009)

Hi Coolbadger,

I had my interview at the US Embassy in London back in January, so it is still pretty fresh for me.

Its a two stage process. Once inside you'll be given a number that you keep because you wil be called to two different windows when you are there. The first takes about 2 mins and they they just make sure you have all the appropriate docs that they requested before you go to the second window for the interview.

It is at the first window that should enquire if you and your wife will be interviewed separately or together. If is seaprately then request 2 copies of everything that they can put in both your files.

The second window is where the interview takes place. I was dressed in shirt and tie cause I did it before I went into work. My interview lasted about 90 seconds. Expect to in there for at least 90 mins, even though they interview may only take 2 mins. But on the bright side, you'll get your visa!

Ben


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Smart is best -- think interview-type attire.

The biggest hassle with the interview is actually getting in. No cell phones or car key fobs allowed.

The document thing shouldn't be a problem. Just make sure both of you know which docs are unique so you can insist they copy them.


----------



## coolbadger (Sep 17, 2008)

Fatbrit said:


> Smart is best -- think interview-type attire.
> 
> The biggest hassle with the interview is actually getting in. No cell phones or car key fobs allowed.
> 
> The document thing shouldn't be a problem. Just make sure both of you know which docs are unique so you can insist they copy them.


Thanks everyone, your answers have helped enormously. 

One further question.

Can you take an ordinary non-electronic car key into the building? If not we were staying in town overnight so would leave our bag and keys in the hotel with the concierge.


----------



## shelleymac (Mar 22, 2009)

I am currently waiting on a reply back from the Embassy as to when my appointment will be. It's good to know that other people are in the same boat and makes you feel a little less alone! My fiance is back in the States at the moment and well, this site is good for being able to guage how long your own process may be(even just a little helper with things).....thanks to all for your postings....it's been a tremendous help.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

coolbadger said:


> Thanks everyone, your answers have helped enormously.
> 
> One further question.
> 
> Can you take an ordinary non-electronic car key into the building? If not we were staying in town overnight so would leave our bag and keys in the hotel with the concierge.


I'd leave everything with the concierge but your paperwork and wallet if I were you.


----------



## pauldwhyte (Mar 23, 2008)

I went through this in Nov 08. basically you will que for over an hour to get in, take no electrical items or the shop keeper on the corner will be your only choice and he charges 5 quid per item per hr! once in you take a ticket then i waited for an hr, handed my docs over, sat down for another 2 hours, saw a lady at a window who said hi, stamped my document approved and said goodbye! the interview is not an interview and it took 30 seconds.

left my passport for two days and got my visa delivered within the two days.

hope this helps


----------



## crys (Feb 20, 2009)

can i ask if this for any visas or just specific ones? like mine (which will be in about 9 years time lol) will be a married child of an american - is my process more lengthy or are all interviews all the same?


----------

